
We Should All Have Something to Hide - DarkContinent
https://moxie.org/blog/we-should-all-have-something-to-hide/
======
LoSboccacc
Schneier 2006 essay is still illuminating:
[https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2006/05/the_eternal...](https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2006/05/the_eternal_value_of.html)

